

The Discrete 741 - ChuckMcM
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2014/the-xl741/

======
ChuckMcM
Personally I think building this thing should be required in all EE
curriculums :-) This is a very nicely done implementation of a very useful IC.

~~~
angersock
One of the funniest memories I had of grading undergrad elec labs was from the
course for nonmajors:

"It turns out that opamps are not actually shaped like triangles. :("

